
Show HN: A webapp with crowdsourced anonymous realtime ratings, charts & pics - quasimoto
https://spotter.live
======
quasimoto
Spotter can be "installed" as a webapp with standalone mode in your phone. I
say "installed" because it's actually a bookmark in your screen that doesn't
take up any storage, but works almost as a native app :)

To install spotter this way: 1) Go to
[https://spotter.live](https://spotter.live) 2) On your mobile browser tap the
Share Button (bottom bar with Safari iOS, top-right corner with Android
Chrome) 3) Tap OK

Done! :D

if you.like_it: Enjoy and be nice to each other! xP

if not: please tell me what you think about it. I can take it (=

------
quasimoto
New spots can be added anonnymously too. No need for and account =)

Updates (ratings of spots attributes, like how crowded it is) are aggregated
and clasified by time ranges, displayed as an avg of all votes for each
correspondent time range

